# Need ideas for school reading



## TragicEndings79 (Jul 30, 2006)

Well, I read one book called _Target, _figuring I'd read it for school... Not sure what to do for a project considering I hated the book. Horrible ending. I'm going into junior year of high school but I'm a pretty good reader, having read a few adult books. Some of my favorite authors include Anne Rice and Laurell K. Hamilton. I also like the Harry Potter series. Problem is, we're not allowed to reread any books. But I've read quite a few books so I'm at a loss. Anybody have any ideas? Something that a project can be done on, too... Something that's not too long. School starts late August. (I'm a procrastinator.)

Thanks if anybody has any ideas.


----------



## Hakeem (Jul 30, 2006)

mm.. The Kite Runner.. A Painted House... Those are quite light and easily read..


----------



## TragicEndings79 (Jul 30, 2006)

What's that about?


----------



## Hakeem (Jul 30, 2006)

Which one?


----------



## mandax (Jul 30, 2006)

I had to read _The Stranger_ for school.  It's very short.  I read it in a day.  It's decent.  A lot of people like it, though it just didn't appeal to me, but you might as well try reading it.


----------



## Glen1 (Jul 31, 2006)

You ought to try reading, "To Kill A Mockingbird" or "Farewell To Arms." I've recently read both of these. They are real easy to read. I enjoyed reading both of them.


----------



## Kamisama (Jul 31, 2006)

The Jungle is better than to kill a mockingbird. To kill a mockingbird is some rerun prejudice bit of literary trash that needs to die. I was in no way moved by the book. I didn't care about the book. It's about some kids, an antisocial sociopath who is rarely "seen" in the book, and some black guy that supposedly "raped" a white woman.

Not much more detail than that. Sounds like everyday life to me.

The Jungle, however, was much better than To Kill a Mockingbird.

It showed the life of the poor throughout America. It showed the early meat factories, the unsanitary conditions, and the condition people went through in the factories. It created more of a revolution than To Kill a Mockingbird. The middle-class of America changed their opinions on the way they ate. The book immediately had the government start changing the cleanliness of meat factories and restaurants. The book influences many vegetarians to this day. The Jungle is better.


----------



## Archduke Robert of France (Aug 1, 2006)

My personal favorite is _The United States of Europe_ by T.R. Reid.


----------



## JustifiedResponse (Aug 4, 2006)

A book you should read is called "feed." It's about 300 pages, but I read it in about 6 hours, so it is pretty easy reading. I had to read it for an ethics class, so though you didn't clarify as to what kind of project it had to be, I am sure that you could make something up with this book.


----------



## Banzai (Aug 4, 2006)

Animal Farm? It has animals in 

Or even The Great Gatsby? That's short, and once you get past the first chapter, almost addictive. Plus, you'll get to wow people with your amazing knowledge of great 20th century literary works, which is always fun.


----------



## JLHartfield (Aug 5, 2006)

The Five People You Meet In Heaven by Mitch Albom is really, really good. It's about an old man who works his whole life at this amusement pier, and dies trying to save this little girl. He thinks his life was useless. What's great about this book is that instead of the conventional views of heaven, people who die meet five people who altered their life forever and they teach the deceased a lesson. It's a short book (I read it in three hours), but tt's still very good.


----------



## Stranger (Sep 5, 2006)

I'd suggest 'Animal Farm' to you.  It's short, it's easy, and it has a bit of depth to it too.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Sep 5, 2006)

Can't go wrong with Shakespeare.


----------



## strangedaze (Sep 5, 2006)

Ilan Bouchard said:
			
		

> Can't go wrong with Shakespeare.




oh yes you can. after an entire summer of researching wet willy, ive got a full year course on the greasy bastard. and another one on chaucer. its the year from hell.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Sep 5, 2006)

Everything in moderation, dear.


----------



## strangedaze (Sep 5, 2006)

Ilan Bouchard said:
			
		

> Everything in moderation, dear.



see signature.


----------



## majormike113 (Sep 9, 2006)

If you're looking for a wicked good book to read for school.. I'd read _The Lovely Bones_ by Alice Seabold. I absolutely love the book and that's the general consensus of people in my junior english class for over the summer. It's an extremely good read and I recommend it.


----------



## wowzer77 (Sep 13, 2006)

The "My Side of the Mountain" trilogy.  There's three books, a report for each.  They aren't bad, they are short, and they are ...er, report-able.

Kind of childish I guess.  Very easy reading.

Some awesome but pretty long books are the Redwalls.


----------



## Jason_Bender (Sep 17, 2006)

Animal Farm is definately a good book, but if you ever need to do a book project, read A Clockwork Orange, it's college level, and really easy to read (once you get past the slang)


----------

